# Picked up a big boy smoker, so I figured I'd come hang out with the big boys



## Butt Rubbin' Meat Puller (Jul 19, 2018)

Looking forward to picking up some wisdom from you all.


----------



## The Butt Man (Jul 19, 2018)

Well, you have a nice looking smoker. Nice hat also. War Eagle!!!


----------



## ristau5741 (Jul 19, 2018)

need some test runs......  looking good tho'


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 19, 2018)

Welcome to SMF. You definitely came to the right place. You will find all the info you need and then some here. Nice smoker as well!!!


----------



## phatbac (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice rig...is that from custom pits out of ga? 
cant wait to see the cue from it!
something i recommend to everyone with a stick burner is get a fire extinguisher, never really need one until you really need one!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Butt Rubbin' Meat Puller (Jul 19, 2018)

ristau5741 said:


> need some test runs......  looking good tho'


We actually picked it up about a month ago. We've done a few smaller cooks so far. A couple racks of spares, some sausages, some mac and cheese. Still getting use to her. 

We'll be doing a big cook in a couple of weeks for my birthday. Pork butts and brisket. I'll be sure to post pics.



phatbac said:


> Nice rig...is that from custom pits out of ga?
> cant wait to see the cue from it!
> something i recommend to everyone with a stick burner is get a fire extinguisher, never really need one until you really need one!
> 
> ...



It's from Black Warrior Smokers in Snead, AL. Thanks for the tip. I'll be sure to pick one up.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice! Fire it up!


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 19, 2018)

Butt Rubbin' Meat Puller said:


> We actually picked it up about a month ago. We've done a few smaller cooks so far. A couple racks of spares, some sausages, some mac and cheese. Still getting use to her.
> 
> We'll be doing a big cook in a couple of weeks for my birthday. Pork butts and brisket. I'll be sure to post pics.
> 
> ...



Stick with a CO2 extinguisher. No clean up after use. ;)
But any extinguisher is better if never needed. :rolleyes:

I got inspected on my boat once. The Deputy asked if I had another extinguisher besides the little fart duster that came with the boat, on display by the drivers seat.
So I opened a forward compartment and asked him if my 10 pound would suffice? He laughed and said it'd do fine.
We passed inspection with more than the recommended safety equipment. I'd rather have too much, than need it and not have it.
I've actually used mine more for that other guy who wasn't prepared. Don't be that guy, one like me may not handy.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 19, 2018)

I'll be watching for that cook.....


----------



## sauced (Jul 19, 2018)

Sweet looking rig!!! Looking forward to seeing some great que!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 19, 2018)

Man that's a great looking smoker! Too bad that Auburn hat ruined the picture!

Haha Jk wish I had a smoker that size. Cant wait to see some of the Q that comes off that thing!


----------

